

Show HN: Record every day of 2013 with iOS App - louis_username
https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/moment-montage/id505392782?ls=1&mt=8
Example of a montage can be found at http://momentmontage.me<p>I started developing this in January when I saw a video of a girl who recorded a video everyday of 2011 and I wanted to make one myself, but thought the editing would become too tedious and annoying. 
So, I made an app that completely automates the process, you record a clip every single day (or more than one per day, this was a popular feature request which you can see in the example URL), put some music from your iTunes library and you can upload it to Facebook straight from the app, or to your camera roll so you can do anything you want to the video.<p>Hope you guys like it, it was ten months in the making.
======
louis_username
Example of a montage can be found at <http://momentmontage.me>

I started developing this in January when I saw a video of a girl who recorded
a video everyday of 2011 and I wanted to make one myself, but thought the
editing would become too tedious and annoying. So, I made an app that
completely automates the process, you record a clip every single day (or more
than one per day, this was a popular feature request which you can see in the
example URL), put some music from your iTunes library and you can upload it to
Facebook straight from the app, or to your camera roll so you can do anything
you want to the video.

Hope you guys like it, it was ten months in the making.

